

Something Is Rotten In Denmark: The A.P., NYTimes and MBA Love Triangle - ideas101
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/18/something-is-rotten-in-denmark-the-ap-nytimes-and-mba-love-triangle/

======
jacobbijani
Seems sort of strange to publish three articles about the AP after banning
them entirely from your site.

"So here’s our new policy on A.P. stories: they don’t exist." But you know, if
they did...this is what they would be up to.

(Source of quote: [http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/16/heres-our-new-policy-
on...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/06/16/heres-our-new-policy-on-ap-
stories-theyre-banned/))

~~~
okeumeni
I agree. You know bloggers without the real press are just rant machines.

------
ilamont
I would hardly call Saul Hansell's NY Times commentary on the AP issue (see
[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/06/16/the-ap-hot-news-
and...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/06/16/the-ap-hot-news-and-
hotheaded-blogs/)) part of a "love triangle." It was an attempt to bring some
balance and professionalism to the discussion. The NY Times writer actually
brought up an interesting legal issue (the "Hot News" doctrine, which other
observers subsequently dismantled in the AP/blog case) but what apparently
angered Arrington was the NY Times mildly criticizing his anti-AP post, by
suggesting it wasn't constructive.

